# Got appt date wrong



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all







My appointment is for this thursday to see my doctor,i did feel silly when i turned up and was told he was on holiday and that i got my dates mixed up







Anyway the pain has been really bad, i have taken painkillers but they only dull the pain, i popped into the pharmacy today and bought IBULEVE, i will try anything to get some pain relief and sleep. Im also trying to decorate my daughters room, but even painting the walls make me ache.Sorry about the moan, and i will let you know how thursday goes.Take care everyone


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Awww, I'm sorry to hear about that hope. One good thing is, I doubt you're the first patient to do that. It's so easy when your brain is foggy. I hope you have a good visit next Thursday!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks M&M i will


----------

